
Show HN: Voronoi Selection for graph visualizations in AR/VR - noen
https://www.microsoft.com/developerblog/2018/03/09/voronoi-selection-cancer-drug-network-visualization-mixed-reality/
======
noen
Direct link to github repo: [https://github.com/anderm/voronoi-selection-
in-3d](https://github.com/anderm/voronoi-selection-in-3d)

